# Pyramid Afghan



## tinykneecaps

This is the afghan I have spoken to a few of you about. The pattern is on http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html

A few of my personal notes. The yarn they recommend is discontinued and I was not even able to ascertain how much yarn of each color to buy. I wound up using Red Heart Super Saver 7 oz. skeins, one of each color and having to increase that by one more of colors 446, 450, 540, 542, 818 and 820.
The afghan is heavy, 10 pounds, and covers a full size bed. I did not use the "small squares and triangles" nor the "squares" at the top and bottom as called for. The piece is easy to crochet, a little tedious to stitch together, but awesome to see it's 3-D effect. It satisfies my quirkiness for odd and unusual patterns.


----------



## atvoytas

OooOOOooo! I love the 3d effect! Great job!!!


----------



## hennie

Awesome xxx Love the 3D effect xx

Just noticed the great artwork behind you too xx


----------



## CARABELLA

Amazing effect, really beautiful.


----------



## IvanaM

Wow, that´s fantastic. That 3D effect is awesome.


----------



## tinykneecaps

The artworks are jigsaw puzzles, glued with white glue and framed. They are from paintings by Josephine Wall who does some fantastic works. look he up on Google and be amazed. Another of my hobbies and love of odd and unusual things.

Thanks for your nice comments.


----------



## ladysjk

Gorgeous! I have many afghans my mother made all stored away, so thought I would never make one..but, after seeing this amazing piece of art, I may have to!


----------



## wkyangel

Beautiful pattern! Love the colors!


----------



## dachsmom

love the effect!


----------



## Katsch

amazing 3D, nice work


----------



## Tareca

Great optical illusion. Have to try, on a smaller scale!


----------



## amudaus

Absolutely beautiful,lovely colors and perfect work.


----------



## LouiseH.

wonderful, beautiful, magnificent!!!


----------



## Sherry1

That truly is amazing!


----------



## cooljn

I love the 3D effect. I have never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Naneast

WOW! That's a beautiful 3D effect afghan..


----------



## Vole61

Absolutely fantastic, your so clever


----------



## tpmcgoo2

wow...it is absolutely amazing. I LOVE it. thanks for sharing and posting the link. will have to do this one.,


----------



## tinykneecaps

No, not clever. Just gutsy. This is only the 3rd afghan I have ever made in my almost 80 years. First one was for a baby shower 20 years ago and second one was a very small one for my daughter that she requested from Hirrschner's catalog last year. I had do idea this one would come out as huge as it is. I think the Red Heart Super Saver yarn was too hefty.

I am a small person and it is wayyyyyy too heavy for me to sleep under. Current one I am working on is with a much finer yarn and should be a lot lighter.

Thanks, everyone, for your nice words. I think it's awesome, too.


----------



## Harmonysunrise

Wow! What an awesome effect! That is so cool!


----------



## Linheln

It is absolutely beautiful. Love the 3D effect.


----------



## boring knit

stunning result.


----------



## Juneperk

I just love looking at this Pyramid afgham, tinykneecaps. You did a marvelous job. I need to find that pattern. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Lindaveril

I love the 3d effect. You have done a wonderful job.


----------



## Louey48

Love it so very clever keep up the good work its such great illusions did you have a pattern or just worked it by yourself Thanks for Sharing


----------



## tinykneecaps

The pattern is in my comments above the pictures.


----------



## AUcrafter

Beautiful!


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh wow! That's really neat - the 3d really shows!


----------



## MistyBabe

Wow!!!!! Love love love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Juneperk

Found it here.
http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html


----------



## Knittingkitty

This is probably one the most impressive afghans I have seen in my life. It's incredibly beautiful!


----------



## tinykneecaps

OMG, Talk about giving me a "Big Head". Thank you, thank you, thank you. I give most of the credit to the designer who figured this out. If you look at the pattern, you will find that it is considered an Antique and I did mention that the yarn it recommended was discontinued years ago. Can't believe some of you experts have not run across it before. Makes me proud to read all your nice comments........for sure. :lol: :roll:  :thumbup:


----------



## annjaneice

Beautiful work! I love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vayankee

Spectacular! The 3-d effect is awesome!


----------



## Adoreen

Beautiful afghan. love the 3d effect. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie

Beautiful afghan,beautiful work and effects,beauiful colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99

Wow that is amazing!


----------



## ssk1953

That's one of the most beautiful works of art I've ever seen. The 3D effect is just amazing. It looks like it would be so complicated to do. Your work is awesome, congratulations!! ;=)


----------



## Irish maggie

Amazing i could not believe my Eyes :thumbup:


----------



## Woefkins

Really amazing. Love the 3D effect. Well done, we are all proud of you!
Hannet


----------



## rjazz

wow!


----------



## Araciel

That it certainly is a conversation piece, you're done a wonderful job. I kept looking because it looked as if it was painted!!! Just yesterday I was At my LYS to ask about learning to crochet, I think this has made want to learn.
Peoline.


----------



## Honey babe

Wow never seen anything like that before that is so beautiful


----------



## fatkitty

Wow! That is just stunning! You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Honey babe

Wow never seen anything like that before that is so beautiful


----------



## triandesigns

Absolutely stunning 3d effect and I too love the artwork. Incredible! Must try it out if you don't mind being an inspiration!!! Thanks


----------



## TabathaJoy

awesome


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful, it jumps out of the page!


----------



## Leonora

What a stunning effect, just beautiful.


----------



## kyterp

wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl

Fabulous, I love it, good work!!


----------



## HARRINGTON

This is such an incredible afghan. Just outstanding. I think I will wait for my friend JUNEPERK to give it a try. I love this.What a nice job you did. I did print the pattern so thats a start!


----------



## AllyMu

Your afghan is amazing. It is one of the best afghans I've seen. Although I do basic crochet I don't think I could attempt this afghan. Was wondering if anyone would know have to convert the pattern to knitting. I did see instructions to convert crochet to knit and vice versa on the Internet. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## mollyannhad

I really love it!


----------



## karend1

Wow, that is amazing,
love the arts on the wall as well


----------



## rj.ward

Love it. I will definitely try this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Keeweegirl

Wow, wow, wow!!!! Fantastic work!!


----------



## Keeweegirl

Wow, wow, wow!!!! Fantastic work!!


----------



## junebjh

Wow that is stunning. I don't really have time to do an afghan with all my other knitting committments but this makes me really want to try.
Congratulations on your talent and patience.


----------



## patm

Terrific look, you did an amazing job!


----------



## Miss Pam

That is awesome. I love it.


----------



## nrc1940

That is absolutely amazing! Beautiful job.


----------



## SherryH

Beautiful work! Both the afghan and the puzzles. I think I may have to try this one.


----------



## Edwin1959

That is some work of art!! Great job


----------



## linda09

That is stunning.


----------



## roseknit

It's fantastic


----------



## nillywilly1

that is just beautiful, my sister is always out doing me but i may have to try this one because i am sure she has never done anything like it


----------



## Tomasina

tinykneecaps said:


> This is the afghan I have spoken to a few of you about. The pattern is on http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html
> 
> A few of my personal notes. The yarn they recommend is discontinued and I was not even able to ascertain how much yarn of each color to buy. I wound up using Red Heart Super Saver 7 oz. skeins, one of each color and having to increase that by one more of colors 446, 450, 540, 542, 818 and 820.
> The afghan is heavy, 10 pounds, and covers a full size bed. I did not use the "small squares and triangles" nor the "squares" at the top and bottom as called for. The piece is easy to crochet, a little tedious to stitch together, but awesome to see it's 3-D effect. It satisfies my quirkiness for odd and unusual patterns.


Wow, that is so well done, nice color choices and absolutely beautiful.


----------



## PWHITSON

That is the most unusual afghan I have ever seen. So beautiful. I bet the pattern is very complicated


----------



## susan1461853

Awesome! And LOOVE the sweater you are wearing in your avatar! Do you have the pattern?


----------



## helenlou

I have never seen an afghan like that one before. That is really unique. Great work!


----------



## anetdeer

Now this is COOL! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## aliciawake

it's almost dizzying to look at but quite stunning!


----------



## Tracy7913

That is something else!! Fantastic.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Beautiful! What an optical illusion...awesome!


----------



## jakeandsadie

That afghan is unbelievable!! I LOVE it - wish I could crochet!


----------



## Donnathomp

wow! I still can't get my head into thinking this is a flat piece of art!


----------



## gypsie

Wowzers! That's incredible!


----------



## perlie24

Gorgeous!


----------



## czechmate

OMG that boggles my mind and eyes yes I too am qurkie ,I have a picture the same as you on the wall.keep it up !!! we are a plus to Humanity for sure.


----------



## triana

That is gorgeous. What an achievement, well done you! :-D


----------



## Rainebo

The effect is amazing!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3

Beautiful work. Very unusual.


----------



## G'maP

WOW!!! Amazing effect!! Love it!


----------



## stubbynose

I love this look..they look like shadow boxes It looks like I can put my hand in and grab some treasure out of the bottom of the box !! Beautiful job,you should be very proud of this piece!! A real piece of art work!!


----------



## kathleenTC

Love the 3-D!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Maradcaliff

Awesome!


----------



## Briegeen

Ah-may-zing !!!!!!!


----------



## PaTriciaD

Awesome! Love this so much!


----------



## adl

WOW That's amazing!


----------



## Lalane

Wow that is a cool afghan, the 3D affect is awesome. Great work.


----------



## nitrpat

That's great! I'm going to have to try it...thanks for sharing and giving the pattern link!


----------



## KnitWare

Wow this is an optical illusion. Nice work.


----------



## christine flo

that is one lovely piece of work well done


----------



## SAMkewel

tinykneecaps said:


> OMG, Talk about giving me a "Big Head". Thank you, thank you, thank you. I give most of the credit to the designer who figured this out. If you look at the pattern, you will find that it is considered an Antique and I did mention that the yarn it recommended was discontinued years ago. Can't believe some of you experts have not run across it before. Makes me proud to read all your nice comments........for sure. :lol: :roll:  :thumbup:


This is outstanding! Like you, I love patterns that are different without being faddish. The original yarns called for by the pattern had been discontinued before I learned to knit back in the '70s, but were still available at some remote LYS's. Does that make me an antique :~D? Less than a year ago I finally learned to crochet. I hear this pattern calling my name. Thank you for your post and link.


----------



## Homeshppr

What a FANTASTIC dimentional look!! Looks like you could fall right into this one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird

Absolutely super cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnittingNut

Great job! The afghan is amazing!


----------



## kusumbudhwar

Amazing. Love the drama of 3D. Your choice of colors is very good.


----------



## brain56

You deserve all the praise you are receiving!
The afghan is a work of art.


----------



## suzagrace9

Wow! Great job.


----------



## carol12

Very nice,and I like the puzzle art work in the background too!


----------



## Lynniecoco

Wow. That is utterly amazing and very beautiful. I applaud your workmanship and patience.


----------



## Nilda muniz

Very impressive work and beautiful!


----------



## determined_to-knit

Your Pyramid Afghan is amazing!!! Truly beautiful and fantastic crochet work!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## EqLady

The 3D effect is stunning - good job!



tinykneecaps said:


> This is the afghan I have spoken to a few of you about. The pattern is on http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html
> 
> A few of my personal notes. The yarn they recommend is discontinued and I was not even able to ascertain how much yarn of each color to buy. I wound up using Red Heart Super Saver 7 oz. skeins, one of each color and having to increase that by one more of colors 446, 450, 540, 542, 818 and 820.
> The afghan is heavy, 10 pounds, and covers a full size bed. I did not use the "small squares and triangles" nor the "squares" at the top and bottom as called for. The piece is easy to crochet, a little tedious to stitch together, but awesome to see it's 3-D effect. It satisfies my quirkiness for odd and unusual patterns.


----------



## Ronique

Stunning!


----------



## Zinzin

Amazing design, I was mesmerized with the 3D effect.


----------



## marimom

Do not come home drunk and look at your afghan. Puleeze!!


----------



## pmarch

I love the 3 d effect. Absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## KateyMarie

I love the 3-D effect. Beautiful afghan.


----------



## gclemens

beautiful!


----------



## onegrannygoose

I love your afghan. I would like to perhaps make that pattern for a scarf. What do you think?


----------



## joycevv

Amazing!!


----------



## dkwolf

my husband and i both said, "oh. wow. wow. wooooow."


----------



## DollieD

tinykneecaps said:


> This is the afghan I have spoken to a few of you about. The pattern is on http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html
> 
> A few of my personal notes. The yarn they recommend is discontinued and I was not even able to ascertain how much yarn of each color to buy. I wound up using Red Heart Super Saver 7 oz. skeins, one of each color and having to increase that by one more of colors 446, 450, 540, 542, 818 and 820.
> The afghan is heavy, 10 pounds, and covers a full size bed. I did not use the "small squares and triangles" nor the "squares" at the top and bottom as called for. The piece is easy to crochet, a little tedious to stitch together, but awesome to see it's 3-D effect. It satisfies my quirkiness for odd and unusual patterns.


You've done wonderfully well with this!
Did yoou see where Herrshner's is having an afghan contest???
Maybe you should.....


----------



## LunaDragon

I love it!


----------



## Murff

Stunning! This is a bit of an optical illusion too, which makes it very unique. Congratulations on a job well-done!


----------



## bettyirene

Wow! Wow! Wow! How divine is that...well done...just wish I could crochet sometimes.


----------



## Grandma val

AMAZING


----------



## jan the gran

amazing work


----------



## Roe

I love the visual effect on that afghan. Beautifully done you should be really proud.


----------



## yona

Great job.... enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## mkilcoyne

WOW! Gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam

Amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MKjane

Wow -- the 3D effect is amazing. Beautiful work.


----------



## Ann Heistad

WOW!!! That is really eye popping and looks like a quilt. Nice job of colour co-ordination.


----------



## randado

This is awesome and eye catching! Fantastic!


----------



## Thea

That is an amazing piece of work. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## SallyAnn

What a beautiful work of art! I love it!! I also noticed the pictures behind you. Amazing that they are puzzles! You do wonderful work!!


----------



## Babalou

I have never seen anything like this, it is fantastic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marine Mom

Holy-Moly. This is A-mazing. LOVE your creation. I've been looking at it for 20 minutes. Trying to figure it out. How you did it. Gonna check out the pattern now. That might help. Lol. Thanks for sharing. Such amazing stuff on here everyday.


----------



## Dori Sage

Just amazing. A terrific piece of artwork. I love it.


----------



## dad's funnyface

No words to say how WOW that is. Outstanding.


----------



## Joycie48

Wow - it came out so well!


----------



## tammyc77

That is just stunning - absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Barons daughter

I have never heard of 3D in knit/crochet before. This afghan is gorgeous.


----------



## tinykneecaps

Thank you......the sweater is the first item I did after not doing any needlework for over 20 years. It was daunting, I have to admit, especially when you get to the back part of the neck. If you do it, PM me then, and I will try and walk you thru it. I love wearing it but I have to chose the color slacks I wear carefully.

The pattern is called Rainbow Lace Jacket, designed by Nazanin S. Fard. It is from Knitting Digest Magazine, March 2003, Vol 25, No 2, Pages 10, 11 & 46 and is copyrighted so I can't give you any more info than that. I found it searching on the internet for free patterns. Try using the name of the jacket first. If not, then search for Knitting Digest Magazine, March 2003 issue. Good luck


----------



## Edith M

WOW! I am speechless.


----------



## tinykneecaps

To Allymu Don't be fooled by the picture. This is all single crochet stitches. The only hard part is keeping track of the rows and the colors. I made a cheat sheet for myself and just plotted what colors to do and when, and ticked off each row as I did it. As I said, the tedious part was sewing them together. That is not my favorite part.

I, personally, don't think a knitted one would be as nice. Not sturdy enough to really show the 3-D effect.

Go ahead, and try it. You'll be surprised.


----------



## need2know

Love the 3 D look :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tinykneecaps

It's 2:30 pm here in Fresno, Ca and I just turned on my computer. I am absolutely bowled over by all of the complimentary comments by you ladies and gentlemen, from all over the globe, on this forum about the Pyramid Afghan. This was my first time to make a full size afghan and also to post a picture and I considered "that" a great accomplishment 2 days ago. I think I do crochet and puzzles better than computers. I am so glad I figured it out and so happy you all have enjoyed seeing my work and I owe it all to the designer, whomever he or she may be. Thanks again.


----------



## LindseyR

Wow!! That's a knockout!


----------



## christiliz

WOW!! Gorgeous!! Spectacular! Beautiful work!! Congrats on finishing such a big project. Well done!


----------



## mambo22

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb

Awesome 3D effect. A beautiful work of art.


----------



## Lolamento

wonderful ! Nice ! and Beautiful !


----------



## Juneperk

LindseyR said:


> Wow!! That's a knockout!


A knock out and more. First place winning in my book.


----------



## DEE DEE

tinykneecaps said:


> This is the afghan I have spoken to a few of you about. The pattern is on http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html
> 
> A few of my personal notes. The yarn they recommend is discontinued and I was not even able to ascertain how much yarn of each color to buy. I wound up using Red Heart Super Saver 7 oz. skeins, one of each color and having to increase that by one more of colors 446, 450, 540, 542, 818 and 820.
> The afghan is heavy, 10 pounds, and covers a full size bed. I did not use the "small squares and triangles" nor the "squares" at the top and bottom as called for. The piece is easy to crochet, a little tedious to stitch together, but awesome to see it's 3-D effect. It satisfies my quirkiness for odd and unusual patterns.


I am drooling, The afghan is about as unique as you can get. What patience you must have to sew all the different sizes together. It is truly a work of art. Enjoy it.


----------



## DarleneD

Absolutely beautiful work. I love the effect it gives. You did a great job with it.


----------



## josephinemiller

You're kidding! What will they think of next? Your work is just beautiful, and in case you were wondering if this is very different, believe me it's very different.


----------



## Fourel

Wow, that is gorgeous piece of work. You have an amazing afghan. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## morningglory17

What a great opitical illusion it is!! Very pretty!!


----------



## Mary999

I really like this! I think my daughter will need one for maybe next Christmas!!


----------



## Darlean

That is really gorgeous. Bravo!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness

that is beautiful. reminds me of some of the cross stitch I have done over the years!


----------



## Palenque1978

OMG!! It's an optical illusion bed spread. How in the world did you make it. Did it play tricks on you eyes as you made it? 

I got dizzy just looking at it on my computer. Whoa!!


----------



## Dot K

That looks so three-dimensional. Amazing. :shock:


----------



## lori2637

awesome


----------



## qxerox

I just love this afghan! Nicely done! :thumbup: joan


----------



## free2knit

your afghan is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## magpie21979

love it! your work looks better then the picture they have posted


----------



## sewnhair

FANTASTIC!!!! Congrats on a beautiful, gorgeous afghan; you did a marvelous job. I love the 3-D effect!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## romamor

3D Afghan


----------



## macnzacsmom

wow


----------



## akkath

How strikingly beautiful! I'd love to try one of these!


----------



## supergirl6116

That is awesome! 3D really makes it "pop"! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ladystarshine

I love it. Great work


----------



## jaml

Amazing!


----------



## Briegeen

Thank you tinykneecaps for the the pattern details. I have looked it up & there are some other amazing patterns in the series - they make one want to get out the crochet hooks out sooner rather than later. What an inspiration you are.


----------



## kdb

So beautiful................


----------



## me2memeinVT

Fantastic!!! Unique and beautiful!


----------



## djones5252

Wow! That is truly amazing! Love it!


----------



## raelkcol

It is beautiful and the 3D effect is awesome!


----------



## samazon

That is so cool!! Great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitcronut

What a great job you did. How inspiring. It will absolutely be my next project. I am a major afghan nut. 
nitcronut


----------



## missjg

wow!!!!!!!!!!! fantastic afghan!


----------



## love to knit

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## skfowler

That is beautiful!


----------



## CarolBest

Whaooooo!!!!! I love it. Thank you for the pattern> I am going to do that.


----------



## robsdolls

WOW!!!!! Very cool. If I made afghans I would try it for sure. Really nice!!


----------



## Weezieo77

Love the 3D effect & can't begin to imagine sewing them together or joining them.


----------



## debch

Just beautiful! Love the 3D efect and the colors you used. You certainly do beautiful work.


----------



## dangelo422

That is absolutely awesome. Great job.


----------



## hollyfs8

This is amazing! If you don't mind, what were the colors did you use?


----------



## Princessofquitealot

Great Work!


----------



## Suo

Very, very cool. Love that pattern, reminds me of the knitted mitered square afghan.


----------



## isaacsnan

F A B U L O U S..........xxxxxxx..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HARRINGTON

I am familiar with this pattern however have not attempted it yet. You sure have done a beautiful job. The 3-D effect is amazing. Looks like an optical illusion. a real BEAUTY! :-D


----------



## Irish maggie

Has Anyone started this Afghan?

The pattern is on http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html


----------



## bettyirene

Irish maggie said:


> Has Anyone started this Afghan?
> 
> The pattern is on http://www.antiquecrochetpatterns.com/pyramid-afghan.html


If only I could crochet.


----------



## melanieanderson7

Beautiful work 

I have read through this pattern and am very confused when it comes to stitching it all together. it keeps saying see illustration... DO you know what illustration its talking about?


----------



## patmastel

ooooooooooooh I like it. It's fabulous! It's such an interesting pattern! Love, Love Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## micra

what a beautiful afgan. Never seen nothing like that before it took my breath away. So stunning. Cant wait to see yours Juneperk. You should be finished it by now!!!!!


----------



## Juneperk

micra said:


> what a beautiful afgan. Never seen nothing like that before it took my breath away. So stunning. Cant wait to see yours Juneperk. You should be finished it by now!!!!!


I haven't even started it yet. Been so busy around here helping with Wedding plans, bridal shower, a dance coming up and a big family reunion.


----------



## bscott1122

you've done a FABULOUS job on the pyramid afghan and appreciate you sharing it with us 
- i'm currently making one as well - instead of blue & green; i'm working in reds and oranges...

I also appreciated reading how you changed the pattern a bit.


----------



## queenofallcrafts

GORGEOUS!!! I just love it =]


----------



## junebjh

Amazing effect. You have obviously taken great care with putting the pieces together.


----------



## 121008

Wow!! That is so cool! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MrsO

Amazing work!


----------



## fairfaxgirl

That's probably the most unusual afghan I've seen! Totally amazing. I keep looking at it and asking myself, "Is that really flat?" The 3-D effect is fantastic! Thank you so much for sharing this--I may have to take one on for a long-term project this year. If others make this pattern, please do share your pictures!


----------



## gapeach31781

Amazing!


----------



## elbev

awesome!


----------



## Michelle10n

I love your choice of colors. Your blanket is stunning


----------



## bscott1122

i love the pattern and am crocheting it too. I am finding that the squares when made (not put together yet) are not lying flat. does anyone have any advice?


----------



## blackat99

Amazing work!


----------



## Debbystitchknit

atvoytas said:


> OooOOOooo! I love the 3d effect! Great job!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bscott1122

hi there: you have done an amazing job! it is so beautiful. I am in process of completing mine but it just does not have the same 3 d effect and I'm disappointed. I also had challenges in following the pattern though i have been crocheting for 40 years? go figure eh.

would you be ok to share the actual colours (and/or numbers) you used, please?


----------



## miriam cristina

c oi gostaria de faze uma para mim.
tem grafico ou passo a passo de como você fez. Ou tem um video para me mandar.
obrigada.


----------



## kacey66

That is amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## miriam cristina

Adoraria aprender a fazer esta colcha tem um passo a passo. 
Obrigada.


tpmcgoo2 said:


> wow...it is absolutely amazing. I LOVE it. thanks for sharing and posting the link. will have to do this one.,


----------



## miriam cristina

Alguém pode me ensinara a fazer.
Obrigada.


----------

